

Show HN: Missing GitHub Feature, now a chrome extension - busterc
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/github-similar-repositori/ilohmipmgoellpajalkccofkgdheomfh

======
OafTobark
What factor(s) are used in determining what's related? Is age of last update
factored in if a repo is abandoned?

~~~
busterc
It's open to personal interpretation. There are certainly a number of varied
factors that could be used, but to start out I figure letting the community
up/down vote will determine a prevailing consensus on what makes a repo
"similar."

As for me, my primary factor is: mutually exclusive usage. If I need to scrape
some page and want to find a jQuery like parser for node I'll either use JSDom
or Cheerio, but not both.

